# The Mila Kunis Serum Wavetable...



## Soundlex (Dec 8, 2018)

Just saw this today.
Speechless. A sign of the end of times or pure genius...we'll never know...

https://typhonicsamples.com/free-samples-presets/free-xfer-serum-presets/serum-wavetables-3-celebrity-portraits


----------



## Chr!s (Dec 8, 2018)




----------

